# how to do this two things...



## kenny1999

hi everybody
i am not very good at computer and software but now i have something which is very messy to deal with.

i have a number of photos on hand to work with, which are more than three thousands, but they all have different and bizarre filenames that i have to change them all into logical name. For example. 0001.jpg 0002.jpg 0003.jpg..etc....... and the photos are very large and i want to have all of them reduced to 20-30% of the original. I have three thousands photos but i will go mad to do all these things one by one. Are there any freeware that can help with this big task?

Thanks. all


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do you want to reduce file size, or overall resolution? IrfanView can do batch conversions and renames.


----------



## kenny1999

voyagerfan99 said:


> Do you want to reduce file size, or overall resolution? IrfanView can do batch conversions and renames.



thanks i'll try. is it a freeware?


----------



## voyagerfan99

kenny1999 said:


> thanks i'll try. is it a freeware?



Yes.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## terii

You could also use Zoner Photo Studio Free

http://www.zoner.com/ww-en/download-free-photo-program


----------

